# Great link for USAAF WW2 Technical Manuals and Docs



## Robert Porter (Feb 10, 2017)

Found this, may already be posted but if not: http://usacac.army.mil/organizations/cace/carl/wwiitms

Meant this link which is above in hierarchy to the one I posted above.

http://usacac.army.mil/organizations/cace/carl/military_links

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 11, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Found this, may already be posted but if not: http://usacac.army.mil/organizations/cace/carl/wwiitms
> 
> Meant this link which is above in hierarchy to the one I posted above.
> 
> http://usacac.army.mil/organizations/cace/carl/military_links



Thanks you Robert

Your second link lead to a link that lead to a link ==== that lead to an email address I have been searching for since 2011

Mi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 11, 2017)

Serendipity strikes!


----------

